# egyptian game dog lol



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a friend in egypt and he posted this pic of his dog he uses for hunting, I have no idea what breed it is but for just a lanky looking dog it looks ripped. kinda a language barrier between us so he keeps calling it animal when i ask about it lol . He was hunting rabbit here , said they only have about a month out of the year for hunting them.
Kinda reminds me of a greyhound on roids lol , anyways thought was interesting and Id share. I have been looking at all his scenic pics this morning and im in love with that country , I wish I could go visit.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sloughi ... its an African sighthound .. Saluki's are closely related but more prancy and foo foo.. Sloughi IMO is still a working greyhound.. Greyhounds are egyptian in creation in general.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just found this for anyone who wants to add it to their favorites or whatever.. The Southern Sighthounds


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats very cool , thanks for the info , better response then animal lmao


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your welcome, thats actually a nice dog; thanks for sharing  these american greyhounds just dont get the right homes; every greyhound I've seen outside of Mason Kennels he use "cat mill" which was a rabbit decoy; those dogs could run and did allday, in the place I grew up in Oklahoma, has been pampered pets with no outlet.
I've been reading everything on dogs since I was in the 3rd grade; when I started taking care of the wolf dogs my grandpa had; I was in love with the GSD back then and being a kid was unbias to any dog book. Cats too, esspecially big cats.. Cichlid nut as well.. all kinds of useless information..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess if the greyhounds were worked or run they would be quite defined as well , good point on them all being pampered pets cant build muscle sittin around the house all day lol. I thought the muscle on this dog was crazy was asking him about him but like I said the language barrier gets in the way sometimes , but they had like 20 pictures of there camping/hunting trip and it was very different then what you see on our trips out here lol. My uncles all hunt so im used to it but seeing rabbit hunting and gazelle hunting is not what i normally see and the desert landscape they have is insane beautiful over there  too bad its such a mess over there right now would be a fun trip if it wasnt for all the terrorists and war


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

For sure


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW thats is a greyhound on steroids! lol Thanks for sharing


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

beautiful dog, thanks for sharing


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nice "animal"!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I guess if the greyhounds were worked or run they would be quite defined as well , good point on them all being pampered pets cant build muscle sittin around the house all day lol. I thought the muscle on this dog was crazy was asking him about him but like I said the language barrier gets in the way sometimes , but they had like 20 pictures of there camping/hunting trip and it was very different then what you see on our trips out here lol. My uncles all hunt so im used to it but seeing rabbit hunting and gazelle hunting is not what i normally see and the desert landscape they have is insane beautiful over there  too bad its such a mess over there right now would be a fun trip if it wasnt for all the terrorists and war


The bipeds, rather than the quadrapeds, are gamer IMO in that region


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

A very nice looking dog.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

kool looking dog!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

one may want to google, LURCHER
specifically greyhound/pit bull specimens.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sight hunting dogs.


----------

